# κατασκευή έργου με αυτεπιστασία



## Ambrose (Nov 13, 2008)

Καμιά ιδέα κανείς;


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2008)

Είχα πει παλιότερα στο translatum ότι δεν συμφωνώ με τα "under own supervision", "under self-supervision" διότι είναι ασαφή και ενδεχομένως δημιουργείται ένα νοηματικό-συντακτικό μπουρδούκλωμα. 

Αφού η αυτεπιστασία είναι «η επιστασία της κατασκευής τεχνικού έργου από τον άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενο οργανισμό, πρόσωπο κτλ.», διαμόρφωσε την απόδοση ανάλογα με την περίπτωση, π.χ.:
project construction under the supervision of the appropriate department(s) / authority/ies


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank Nickel. Ούτε εγώ συμφωνώ με το under own supervision. Γι' αυτό έκανα την ερώτηση. Η κατασκευή ενός έργου ούτως ή άλλως εποπτεύεται και επιβλέπεται από τον Φορέα Κατασκευής που συνήθως είναι η Διευθύνουσα (το έργο) Υπηρεσία.

Το ΙΑΤΕ μου δίνει κάτι "performance of contract through public works departments", το οποίο είναι βέβαια σωστό και είναι πολύ κοντά σ' αυτό που προτείνεις κι εσύ. 

Απλά, αναρωτιόμουν αν ξέρει κανείς κάποιον πιο απλό τρόπο να το πει.

Thanks :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Απλά, αναρωτιόμουν αν ξέρει κανείς κάποιον πιο απλό τρόπο να το πει.


Το είχα ξετινάξει στο παρελθόν και νομίζω ότι το μόνο σύντομο που είχα βρει ήταν το «under direct supervision», το οποίο ωστόσο παραμένει ασαφές.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 13, 2008)

OK. Σκεφτόμουν το "own resources" που είναι το πλησιέστερο που μπορώ να βρω.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Nov 14, 2008)

Kαλησπέρααα,
(by) direct labor
εδώ κι εδώ


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2008)

Σπέρααα!

Τις είχα δει αυτές τις προτάσεις πρόπερσι και τις είχα απορρίψει. Δεν βλέπω πώς κολλάει εδώ το direct labo(u)r και πρέπει να το είχα ψάξει αρκετά εκείνο τον καιρό.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 14, 2008)

Πολύ ωραίο, tsioutsiou. Νομίζω ότι είναι ακριβές ισοδύναμο. Thanks.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2008)

Περί direct labor:

Cost of personnel that can be identified in the product, such as the salary of the person who works at the production machine, but not the administrator's or janitor's salary. [Business Dictionary]
Work directly involved in making the product. Examples of direct labor costs are the wages of assembly workers on an assembly line and the wages of a machine tool operator in a machine shop. Direct labor is an inventoriable cost. [Accounting Dictionary]
direct labo(u)r. 1. Άμεσες εργατικές δαπάνες. Από πλευράς κοστολόγησης η εργασία που καταβάλλεται απευθείας για την παραγωγή προϊόντων ή για την κύρια δραστηριότητα της επιχείρησης. 2. Γενικώς, εργαζόμενοι που έχουν άμεση σχέση με την παραγωγή, όπως οι χειριστές μηχανών (machine operators) και οι εργάτες παραγωγής. Πρβλ. indirect l. [Χρυσοβιτσιώτη]

Σε κάποιο λεξικό είχε εμφανιστεί αυτό, ποιος ξέρεις ποιο και πότε, και ξέφυγε σε δύο μεταφράσεις. Μην τσιμπάτε!


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 14, 2008)

Γιατί; Με αυτεπιστασία σημαίνει ότι το τάδε τμήμα/Υπηρεσία αντί να αναθέσει την μελέτη/κατασκευή και τα λοιπά σε κάποιον Ανάδοχο, ουσιαστικά τα αναλαμβάνει αυτό. Έτσι νομίζω τουλάχιστον. Δεν είναι δηλ. ζήτημα επίβλεψης. Από αυτά που βλέπω ψάχνοντας στο Google direct labour + construction, νομίζω ότι είναι αυτό που ψάχνουμε...


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 14, 2008)

Δείτε κι αυτό: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=66294

"...building by direct labour means that you are taking on the role of the building contractor... any mistakes will be on your head."


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2008)

Θες να πας στο "direct building" δηλαδή;

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Building-authorities-practical-questions-Department/dp/B0014L4ASM


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 14, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω ποιες είναι οι μεταξύ τους διαφορές. Τις ψάχνω. Αλλά αυτό που ξέρω εγώ ότι είναι η κατασκευή με αυτεπιστασία, είναι αυτό που είπα και παραπάνω. Αντί δηλ. να κάνω ανάθεση σε Ανάδοχο με σύμβαση, αναλαμβάνω εγώ να το φτιάξω. Αν το direct building σημαίνει αυτό, βεβαίως και μας κάνει.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Nov 15, 2008)

Κατά το επίσημο Λεξικό Όρων Γ' ΚΠΣ 
Αυτεπιστασία



> Έργο που υλοποιείται από τον Τελικό Δικαιούχο χωρίς προσφυγή σε εξωτερικό Ανάδοχο ή σε άλλη δημόσια αρχή. Προϋπόθεση για την εκτέλεση αυτεπιστασίας αποτελεί η ύπαρξη πλήρως λειτουργικής οικονομικής και τεχνικής υπηρεσίας.



Στο ίδιο, Άμεση пαρακολούθηση Direct supervision


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2008)

Το είχα ξεχάσει αυτό. Λοιπόν, αποφάσισα να παίξω το δίπολο «με ανάθεση — με αυτεπιστασία» και βρίσκω πολλά ευρήματα για το by contract — by direct labo(u)r, οπότε παίρνω πίσω το σνομπάρισμα του όρου, φαίνεται να είναι αρκετά διαδεδομένος και κατανοητός. Απλώς είχα κολλήσει στην οικονομίστικη σημασία του. Με τις... ευλογίες μου.


----------

